# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  özbekistan ve kırgiztan'ın Ekonomisi

## ceydaaa

08fadfd_o.jpg1991′den sonra bağımsız Özbekistan Merkez Bankası kurulmuştur. Özbekistan çok zengin yeraltı kaynaklarına sahiptir. Altın, doğalgaz, alüminyum, tungsten, kömür, mermer yatakları ön sıradadır. 1991 verilerine göre yılda 41 milyar m3 doğalgaz üretilmektedir.

özbekistan Sovyetler Birliğinin dağılmasında sonra bağımsız kalmasına rağmen herhangi bir ekonomik alt yapısı ve sanayisini yönetebilecek bir yapıya sahip olmadığı için Rusya Ukrayna ve Beyaz Rusyanın kurdukları Bağımsız Devletler Topluluğuna (BDT) üye olmuştur. Ancak kendi ekonomilerini yaratabilmek amacıyla Bretton Woods sistemi içindeki örgütlere üye olmuştur (IMF, Dünya Bankası v.b.). Bu kuruluşların özellikle IMFnin politikalarını benimsemesine rağmen aynı özelliklere sahip diğer Orta Asya devletlerine nazaran daha uzun zaman dilimine yaymışlardır özelleştirme politikalarını . Ayrıca özelleştirme yapılam kurumlar genellikle hizmet sektörüne ait kurumlar olmuştur. Sanayi kuruluşları ise genel olarak devletin kontrolü altında kalmıştır. Bu sayede işsizlik sorununu diğer devletlere oranla daha az yaşamışlardır. Sanayi kurumlarının özelleştirilmede geri planda kalması dış yatırımları azaltsada şuan ki durumları itibari ile diğer Orta Asya devletlerinden daha iyi bir konumda yer almaktadır (Kazakistan hariç).

Dünyanın kaliteli altını burada üretilmekte olup, yıllık 80 ton altın üretimiyle dünya sıralamasında yerini almaktadır. Bakır rezervleri 800 milyon ton olarak varsayılmaktadı r. Kömür üretimi yıllık 6 milyon tondur.

Özbekistan karasal iklime sahiptir. Bu nedenle ülkenin % 9′u tarıma elverişlidir. Özbekistanda, pamuk önemli yer tutmaktadır ve ülke dünyanın dördüncü pamuk üreticisidir. Özbekler buğday, meyve, sebze, ipek ve pirinç yetiştirmektedirler. Ekonomik yapı ise tarım ağırlıklıdır.

Nüfusun %30′u tarım sektöründe çalışmaktadır. Tarımsal üretim kolhozlar, solhozlar, meşhozlar (devlet kuruluşları) aracılığıyla yapılmaktadır.

ÜIke ekonomisinde hayvancılık da önemli yer tutmaktadır. Sığır, koyun, keçi ve kümes hayvanları vardır. Yıllık yün üretimi 1994 verilerine göre 20.000 ton civarındadır. Ve özellikle astragan kürk koyunculuğu büyük önem kazanmıştır ve ihraç edilmektedir. Özbekistan sanayisi daha çok petro-kimya ağırlıklıdır ve yılda 1.5 milyon ton gübre üretmektedir. Ayrıca pamuk üretimine dayalı olarak kimya sanayii de gelişmiştir.

1990 yılı verilerine göre: Sanayi % 35, tarım % 34, inşaat % 14, ulaşım %5 ve diğerleri %12′dir.

Hafif sanayi ürünleri ise ipekli ve pamuklu kumaşlardır. Aral gölü kıyısında havyan üretme ve işleme tesisleri bulunmaktadır.

----------

